# New Diesel Owner



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new car, what is your location and also we love pictures here.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, glad to have you here! Congrats on your new Cruze!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations, that's a great color combination!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome, always glad to see new owners on the forum!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

CONGRATS!!! 
nice choice on the diesel..
more and more people are buying them...which in turn is good for us
a pic would be nice

mine is black on black

you will love this car, mileage and power that a **** gasser cant touch!!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome and Congratulations.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome and congrats! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

hope you enjoy the little beast as much as I do


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!!
Valencia, California


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Manny!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Mannyaplus11 said:


> Just picked her up tonight. Tungsten with black interior.


Hey, that's my choice too...the fastest color combo.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the forums!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the forums!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------

